# Gran problema con PC que reinicia sola



## freddi16 (Ago 9, 2008)

Hola a todos, recien acabo de buscar en el buscador de la pagina, pero no vi temas que tengan esta misma problematica.

A ver si saben que pasa:

Tengo una pentium 4 de procesador AMD 64 Athlon FX de 3 Ghz. RAM de 1GB. Placa de video GForce de 512 MB (que 256 MB son on-board, o sea que se los saca a la RAM).
Monitor LCD 17" wide samsung

El problema surgio cuando estaba formateando la pc hoy instalandole el windows XP profesional. Cuando termino de instalarse le instale algunos programas y andaba perfecto...
Cuando le instale el driver de video empezo a andar mal, es mas, al final empezo a reiniciarse una y otra vez antes de entrar a windows; o sea que esta por entrar, y es como que ahi se cuelga y se reinicia...

Ahora no tengo forma de entrar de ninguna forma a windows, ya que no puedo entrar en modo a prueba de fallos, ni comunmente, ni a traves de un disco de inicio, porque no tengo floppy.

¿Alguien sabe alguna otra forma de entrar o alguna solucion que no sea volver a formatear?

Se los agradezco mucho =)

Saludos a todos


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Ago 10, 2008)

en que quedamos, pentium o amd?je, podes usar un cd de booteo de windows, que lo haces en otra pc, o conseguirte un hirens booto cd o algun cd asi. si el problema empezo cuando instalaste los drivers de video, el problema esta ahi. pero te tendria que dejar entrar a windows. no tenes placa onboard pa probar?me parece que apretando alfun boton f(tipo f8 o f5) accedes a un menu en que podes elegir si queres entrar al win en  modo a prueba de fallo, solo con los drivers y un par de modos mas, intenta eso. si ni siquiera eso te funca, formatea de nuevo, por que se te cago el win. a mi me a pasado y la unica solucion fue esa. saludos


----------



## pepechip (Ago 10, 2008)

Yo recientemente tube un problema parecido, y el problema estaba en el disco duro Serial-Ata, segun comentarios dicen que es muy propenso este sistema a averias. 

Lo tube que sustituir por un Ata, y este lo reutilice como disco de apoyo.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Ago 10, 2008)

Realmente los Sata dan problemas complejos, ya en el momento de instalar el windows no los detecta, pero tambien es normal que den pantallas azules al cabo de cierto tiempo y lo peor es que no se identifican como fallo de disco sino como un IRQ.


En el caso que estamos...

Prueba de arrancar en prueba de fallos F8 justo cuando arranque el PC y aguanta la tecla.
Desactiva el reinicio automatico y arranca en VGA, lo necesitaras hacer en dos pasos .

Si no puedes pues arranca desde el CD de windows, hay dos formas.

Vas a la bios y buscas prioridad de boot

1.-cd
2.-hdd
3....

arrancas y no toques nada, con suerte te arrancara desde el propio cd a veces funciona.

La segunda forma aprieta la tecla para entrar en la instalacion.
Una vez arrancado te pregunta si quieres instalar o reparar, evidentemente reparar.
Ahora se pone la pantalla negra, te pregunta que windows , normalmente 1 (cuidado en estos pasos, lee lo que te pide que si no sales del programa y vuelta a empezar.

Si todo sale bien te saldrá c:\documents and setting....

Ahora pasale el chkdsk

Mira las opciones chkdsk /?
creo que la mas completa era la -v miralo.


Hay un disco llamado pillitos que es un livecd de windows.

Finalmente compra una disquetera que es muy barata


----------



## freddi16 (Ago 10, 2008)

Gracias por la información.

Voy a probar hacer esto: voy a poner como master otro disco rigido chico, de ponele 30 o 40 GB para que arranque ahi windows y despues meto el que tengo que es de 160 GB de slave, a ver si asi soluciono el arranque sin tener que comprar nada 

un saludo y gracias por las respuestas


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Ago 10, 2008)

hay versiones....ejem....truchis.....de win que detectan los sata. no voy a decir quien es pero conozco a una persona que lo usa. son los unatended edition. saludos


----------



## Elvis! (Ago 10, 2008)

Si hiciste formateo completo porque no reinsatlar win otra vez?Con la compu que tenes no tardarias demasiado..pasa por Taringa ahi hay muchisimas versiones truchas y no tanto de infinidad de windows..Alguna tendria que detectar tu Disco..

Un saludo!


----------



## freddi16 (Ago 11, 2008)

Hola de nuevo,

Recientemente lo solucione, hice esto:

Un amigo me presto un disco rigido de 30 GB para usarlo de master, o sea de arrancador, y el mio de 160 GB lo estoy usando de slave para poner ahi toda la basura de todos los dias  
El problema se soluciono completamente.

*CONCLUSION *= NO CONFIEN EN LOS DISCOS SATA!!!

Espero que con el problema haya ayudado a alguien, y gracias a todos los que me respondieron, este foro es de gran utilidad...

Saludos a todos =)


----------



## belpmx (Ago 23, 2008)

Hola, si tu computadora es muy nueva.... y tiene poco que fallo, antes de que manden al demonio a los discos satas pruben primero cambiando el cable sata, en  mi trabajo he tenido experiencias de ese tipo, sale más barato primero cambiar el cable que el disco duro.
Saludos


----------



## philips (Ago 23, 2008)

si ese es un tema bastante complejo.... podiste a ver instalado algo mal o simplemente algun driver quedo haciendo algo mal ahi en los codigos quizas


----------



## JaviZaragoza (Ago 28, 2008)

En realidad, cualquier versión de XP que instale el SP2 ya tiene compatibilidad para los SATA y no hace falta meter el disquete con los drivers.

Por mi experiencia se que los SATA dan problemas. No se porqué, igual porque la velocidad de transferencia es muuuuuy superior a los PATA (en los PATA o IDE son 40 cables, en paralelo a unos 100 Mb/s, y en SATA es un sólo cable, que envía en serie a 150 ó 300 Mb/s), pero aún no he podido saberlo. Si quieres fiabilidad, ponte un PATA o IDE.

Si te decides por el SATA, ten muchísimo cuidado con Partition Magic; puede hacer que pierdas tus particiones...

Saludos! Javi.


----------



## tecnica5 (Dic 12, 2008)

prova cambiando el cable id ya q puede tener alguna falla de fabrica! 


y en cuanto a los sata) son muy malos ya q no todos los windows los detectan!


----------



## lito01 (Abr 8, 2009)

hola tengo un poroblema espero me puedan ayudar . lo q pasa es q formatee mi computadora hace una semana, se instalo y todo ,pero  tengo problrema q cada ves q llega al escritorio se empiexa a coilgar , y tengo q reiniciarla una o dos veces para q funcione .h, hay veces q da normal pero otras q se cuelga y demora en cargar algunos accesos directos , icons de la barra de tareas.espero me puedan ayudar.gracias
datos de pc:
placa madre intel d945gccr(integrada)
pentium d 2.8ghz
1gb memoria 
disco duro 160gb


----------



## unleased! (Abr 10, 2009)

como no has dicho el sistema operativo supongo que será windorss
puede que alguna aplicación o virus haga colgar el sistema al arrancar
entra en modo seguro primero
ve a inicio, ejecutar
escribe en el recuadro lo siguiente: msconfig
te va a salir una pantalla, haz click en la pestaña que pone inicio, verás todos los programas que se ejecutan al arrancar el sistema. Desmarca los que veas que sean sospechosos, guarda los cambios y reinicia.
saludos.


----------



## Carlosto93 (Dic 28, 2009)

buenasssss....

mirando que tienen un problemita con una board porque se reinicia, es mi turno de hacer unas preguntillas

resulta que me ha llegado un trabajo de una board MS-7211, PM8M3-V

es una microstar jejeje

tiene un intel celeron 1.8ghz de contactos

y pues trabajaba bien, medicen

esta board particularmente tiene para la fuente 24 pines ademas de 4 pines por separado.... algo ke me pone a pensar es ke trabajaba con una fuente de 20 pines, ademas de los 4 pines por separado... aunque no le puse mucho cuidado pues la fuente es de 500W supongo ke da la tension necesaria... (no estoy seguro)... ahora he probado memorias, disco, micro, lectoras.... 

LA COSA ES QUE LO ENCIENDO Y NO ALCANZA A DAR MEDIA VUELTA EL COOLER DEL MICRO Y SE VUELVE A APAGAR... SUPUSE UN CORTO PERO NO LO ENCONTRE,,, LO LIMPIE MINUCIOSAMENTE
NO SIRVIO.....

QUE PUEDE SER???

LES AGRADECERIA QUE ME DIERAN UNA RESPUESTA A ESTO PUES ME TIENE DE ATAR ESTA MALDITA PC...

GRACIAS DE ANTEMANO!!!

Que verguenza jejeje el celeron es de 2.66ghz


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Dic 28, 2009)

si la fuente puede entregar suficiente corriente por esos 20 pines no son necesarios que sean 24, eso es lo qeu dicen todos los manuales que vienen con los mother, claro que los 4 separados si son indispensables.

cuando decis que probaste, micro, memorias, etc... como las probaste?? las pusiste en otra maquina?? o solo las sacaste del mother??? y trataste de encenderlo sin ese componente en prueba???

saludos


----------



## Carlosto93 (Dic 29, 2009)

ps obviamente probados en otro pc... 

la cosa es k este infeliz pc me tiene de las orejas... y estoy empezando a pensar que si es la fuente... pero aun asi, necesito saber si no hay algun integrado que puede fallar y darme este problema... porke condensadores bien, los trans los medi y estan OK

ademas buske un corto y no lo encontre, entonces ke podria ser... porke estoy de tres con esta cosa... 

de antemano gracias por la colaboracion...

GRACIIAS DE ANTEMANO Y PORFAVOR AYUDA K ME ESTOY VOLVIENDO LOCO, NUNCA NADA ME HABIA COJIDO TAN FUERA DE BASE



muchachos no me la pueden creer pero me ha llegado otro ekipo igual

resulta ser un portatil un HP pavilion dv6700 

aunke de estos ekipos si he escuchado que son una mierda... no puedo actualizar la bios como dice porque no prende... el condenado hace la misma accion enciende un segundo y se apaga
solo ke este particularmente
sigue prendiendose hasta k la pila se termina...

estoy jodido... me siento bruto... jejeje muchachos muchisisisisisimas gracias por su atencion... y si alguien sabe de como solucionar esto hagamelo saber porfavor... todas las noches tengo pesadillas con ekipos que se apagan... jejeje

de antemano gracias muchachos


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Dic 29, 2009)

bue, si probaste todo en otra maquina y ahi no falla nada, y probaste la fuente en esa otra compu la unica que te queda es que se te rompio el mother, fuera de algun capacitor volado, regulador de tension quemado o alguna tontera asi, no te uqeda otra mas que cambiar el mother. del portatil o te sabria decir, siempre les instale SO y todos sus programas, nunca que me fallaban

saludos


----------



## Carlosto93 (Ene 30, 2010)

solucionado el problema de la MSI resulto ser un simple daño muy simple, resulto que un transistor peq*UE*ñito que esta cerca de las tarjetas PCI estaba *QU*emado... y el HP se *QU*emo el chi*P* de video gracias por la atencion!!!


----------



## aguilucho-mdq (Feb 5, 2010)

como hiciste, cambiaste el transistor?
Tengo entendido que las MB tienen varias capas internas de pistas, que suerte que estaba soldado en la inferior...


----------



## Carlosto93 (Feb 14, 2010)

no en realidad si tu ves la mayoria de TTL ke usan estas board son de contactos... eso si

es difiiiiiiicil... pero con paciencia se puede!!


----------



## aguilucho-mdq (Feb 20, 2010)

disculpame pero no entiendo eso de ttl de contacto, por ahi son distintas acepciones a una misma cosa ya que sos de colombia.
Gracias saludos


----------



## saitronic (Oct 17, 2010)

Carlosto93 dijo:


> solucionado el problema de la MSI resulto ser un simple daño muy simple, resulto que un transistor peq*UE*ñito que esta cerca de las tarjetas PCI estaba *QU*emado... y el HP se *QU*emo el chi*P* de video gracias por la atencion!!!



Hola tengo exactamente el mismo problema que tu....pero si la solucion es cambiar una sola pieza y esa era un transistor...podria decirme cual es el numero impreso en el transistor? gracias.







P.D.:alli te mando una imagen del transistor al cual me refiero...podrias tu señalarme cual fue el que cambiaste...gracias!

http://cid-393bba87b3e75b0b.office.live.com/self.aspx/Público/Captura.JPG (entra aqui por si no carga la imagen)


----------

